# How SEGA can start saving Sonic



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is now a official thread about how Sonic can improove and the current Sonic.

Sonic The Hedgehog 4
Console: Wiiware, x-box arcade, and playstation network
Graphics: Classic 2D
Gameplay: Classic Sonic Gameplay
Playable Characters: Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, and Shadow
Main Enemy & Final Boss: Eggman (Like it should be)
Emeralds: Gotten through special stages, ability to turn into super sonic mid-stage with all like classic games.
Super Emeralds: Able to get after gotten all 7 normal emeralds, then can become Hyper.
Difficulty: Classic Difficult, good balance of hard and fun, a few puzzle elements and of course speed.
Music: Old Genesis-like Music
World Select: Ability to select stages after beating them so you can retry to get special stages.
Number of stages: Alot.
Gimmicks (Like sword, werehog, etc.): None, nadda, just pure Sonic the Hedgehog.
If SEGA wants to save their mascot from dying they should look into this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2009)

Take off Shadow and it's all good.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Take off Shadow and it's all good.


But Shadow is a good character. (As a villian that is)
He's the Anti Sonic afterall, his story would consist of defeating humans and his final boss would be Sonic.
Not only that but he could have a special ability too, tails has his flying, knuckles has his climbing, breaking through walls, and gliding, and Shadow would have the ability to chaos blast the hell out of everything if he has a certain number of rings.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

I like the reboot idea, it worked for Mega Man after all. I think the main thing thing that needs to change in the Sonic games is getting rid of having a big emphasis on the storylines.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I like the reboot idea, it worked for Mega Man after all. I think the main thing thing that needs to change in the Sonic games is getting rid of having a big emphasis on the storylines.


I'm fine with storylines my only problem with new ones is:
Stupid Gimmicks
Useless New Characters
Less Replay Value (With the exception of Sonic Unleashed's daytime levels)
Tails and Knuckles are barely main characters anymore
Eggman is never the final boss anymore like he should be
And the lack of Metal Sonic and Hyper Sonic


----------



## smasher (Apr 21, 2009)

Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.........good times....


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo.


Oh right because Sonic with a sword and turning into a werewolf is sooo much better than him just being.... Sonic.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Take off Shadow and it's all good.


Replace Shadow with Metal Sonic and yo good. And return to Sonic's stubbier self. :3


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2009)

I miss the old sonic and that sonic and the black knight game looks like sega have turned the game into like fantasy and all children who play sonic wont be able to play it again, But i like the idea i wud email sega bout it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As true as that might be, how often do we see the black and red blur take on the blue blur anymore?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a pretty good idea, but I think you should replace Shadow with a cool character that hasn't been seen in a while, like Chaos Zero.

Chaos Zero was epic in Sonic Adventure Battle 2 and Sonic DX. His story could be something along the lines of wanting to collect all the Chaos Emeralds so he can be the most powerful being of all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed it. I HATE 2D Sonic games. If they want to make a Sonic game that everyone will like, then they should make Sonic Adventure 3.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont really like sonic as much as mario sonic is my 2nd fav -_-


----------



## Kyle (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, being a Sonic fanboy is pretty bad, but being a Sonic fanboy preferring 3D Sonic over 2D Sonic is even worse! 
There are much better game series out there that you have yet to discover, man.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played them all, man.


----------



## MygL (Apr 21, 2009)

I prefer a 3D Sonic with lots of things =P


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 21, 2009)

You know which character should get a new appearance?

Tails Doll.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might not have been a big fan of 2D sonic but as long as no werehog or sword them i like the idea.

They should make another Knuckles vs. Sonic.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You know which character should get a new appearance?
> 
> Tails Doll.


Nah, too many stupid characters already.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic The Hedgehog 4
> Console: Wiiware, x-box arcade, and playstation network
> Graphics: Classic 2D
> Gameplay: Classic Sonic Gameplay
> ...


Re-Invent games like Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You know which character should get a new appearance?
> 
> Tails Doll.


How did i know you were gonna say that?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Apr 21, 2009)

personally, im fine with the new Sonic games.
esspicily the music, i dont really care about the speed of Sonic as long as he is still fast, SEGA is just thinking of some Sonic games that use the Wii's motion control which i personally like.
Sonic UNLEASHED was really good, Secret Rings has amazing graphics and was pretty good, Black Knight has good graphics storyline and music.
He isnt going to die.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> personally, im fine with the new Sonic games.
> esspicily the music, i dont really care about the speed of Sonic as long as he is still fast, SEGA is just thinking of some Sonic games that use the Wii's motion control which i personally like.
> Sonic UNLEASHED was really good, Secret Rings has amazing graphics and was pretty good, Black Knight has good graphics storyline and music.
> He isnt going to die.


Since I got banned for flaming, I'm just going to say this you got a F-tacular


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 21, 2009)

100% agree with you Mega.
Current gen Sonic is nothing more than a gimmick inspired waggle fest with bad music.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> This is a pretty good idea, but I think you should replace Shadow with a cool character that hasn't been seen in a while, like Chaos Zero.
> 
> Chaos Zero was epic in Sonic Adventure Battle 2 and Sonic DX. His story could be something along the lines of wanting to collect all the Chaos Emeralds so he can be the most powerful being of all.


But Chaos Zero went to space with Tikal.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, they keep adding new characters that will probably never be used again, it was fine back in the Sonic Adventure days, but now it's just getting old. I'm looking at you Silver and Blaze.

And Tye, how in the world can you prefer the newer games over the classic ones? You can't even call yourself a Sonic fan.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> personally, im fine with the new Sonic games.
> esspicily the music, i dont really care about the speed of Sonic as long as he is still fast, SEGA is just thinking of some Sonic games that use the Wii's motion control which i personally like.
> Sonic UNLEASHED was really good, Secret Rings has amazing graphics and was pretty good, Black Knight has good graphics storyline and music.
> He isnt going to die.


FINALLY someone agrees with me!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...space? What are you talking about? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the end of Sonic Adventure, Chaos and Tikal flew up to space to live on the moon, but then Eggman blew half of it up with the Ark so they died.


----------



## child911 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think there's no going back now, SEGA has absolutely DESTROYED sonic, if anything, they should just lay him to rest.

R.I.P. 1991 - 2009

Don't get me wrong, I like sonic, but they just keep milking the franchise with crap games. >__<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you two not like Sonic 3 & Knuckles?


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

i hope (if this is possible) they make a Sonic game like the old ones except in 3d. Maybe Sonic vs. Knuckles 3d or somethin. And thats all i can think of.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, that and Sonic 2 are two of the best platformers of all time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wh...what?! *Lois laugh* Where do you get this from? And that's impossible, because Chaos returned in Sonic Battle.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just boring... Like every other pre-Sonic Adventure game, it barely has a story, and there's no character development or talking. The levels aren't fun, and it's pretty much the same as Sonic 1 and 2.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't consider Sonic Battle a canon game, more like a spin-off.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Punches in face* How Dare you!

but you are right about lack of story line. But no story line is better than a bad one.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why anyone would play Sonic the Hedgehog for character development, how can you take a story about a blue hedgehog and friends seriously? Whatever floats your boat though, at least someone is getting enjoyment out of the newer games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually, Sonic 3 & Knuckles has a storyline.
Eggman tricks knuckles into thinking that Sonic and Tails stole the chaos emeralds to get the master emerald so he ambushes them and steals the chaos emeralds.
Then Sonic goes to find them and finds out Eggman is plotting something, so he goes on a quest to get the Chaos Emeralds back and defeat eggman and on the way get side tracked by knuckles trying to stop them.
Eventually Sonic learns eggman is trying to resurface the Death Egg so he goes to stop him, he destroys the launch base and the Death Egg comes crashing down.
Then after collecting the emeralds Sonic sees knuckles leave a secret area, then he finds himself in the chamber of the master emerald and can change the Chaos emeralds into Super Emeralds, he sees that Eggman is still plotting something so he goes on another quest to get the super emeralds and stop eggman, who launchs the Death Egg anyway so Sonic goes to stop him, Eggman then steals the master emerald to harness it's power, Sonic fights Mecha Sonic then goes into space, after defeating Eggman he has to go Hyper Sonic to defeat eggman before he gets away with the Master Emerald, he suceeds but it isn't over yet, Knuckles gets attacked by Robo Robotnik then a bunch of stuff I don't want to explain, final boss Super Mecha Sonic....


----------



## bud (Apr 21, 2009)

You know they should start listening to the fans of the series so that they can actually make a decent game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! So Emerl doesn't exist to you?! And if Sonic Battle wasn't canon, that would make Sonic Advance 3 not canon. And some of Shadow's past wouldn't be canon. And what about Chronicles, then? Sonic Battle _is_ canon. Every Sonic game is canon, except games in which Sonic is just a playable character, like Brawl or Mario & Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Sonic game has a bad story? I like them all.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

They should pretty remove every character but Sonic,Dr. Robotnic(NOT THE NAME EGGMAN!) Tails, Knuckles, Maybe Amy, and Maybe Shadow. IMO

Oh and Tye i have a question, Did you like the game shadow the Hedghog? You better say no for this one atleast.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only games I consider canon games are Sonic 1, 2, 3, Knuckles, Adventure, and Adventure 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what got me into Sonic in the first place. His cool blue personality!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> They should pretty remove every character but Sonic,Dr. Robotnic(NOT THE NAME EGGMAN!) Tails, Knuckles, Maybe Amy, and Maybe Shadow. IMO
> 
> Oh and Tye i have a question, Did you like the game shadow the Hedghog? You better say no for this one atleast.


His real name is Robotnik, but his original name was Eggman, they named him Robotnik in the american version and fixed it later, like Princess Sally/Amy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually, Sonic 3 & Knuckles has a storyline.
> Eggman tricks knuckles into thinking that Sonic and Tails stole the chaos emeralds to get the master emerald so he ambushes them and steals the chaos emeralds.
> Then Sonic goes to find them and finds out Eggman is plotting something, so he goes on a quest to get the Chaos Emeralds back and defeat eggman and on the way get side tracked by knuckles trying to stop them.
> Eventually Sonic learns eggman is trying to resurface the Death Egg so he goes to stop him, he destroys the launch base and the Death Egg comes crashing down.
> Then after collecting the emeralds Sonic sees knuckles leave a secret area, then he finds himself in the chamber of the master emerald and can change the Chaos emeralds into Super Emeralds, he sees that Eggman is still plotting something so he goes on another quest to get the super emeralds and stop eggman, who launchs the Death Egg anyway so Sonic goes to stop him, Eggman then steals the master emerald to harness it's power, Sonic fights Mecha Sonic then goes into space, after defeating Eggman he has to go Hyper Sonic to defeat eggman before he gets away with the Master Emerald, he suceeds but it isn't over yet, Knuckles gets attacked by Robo Robotnik then a bunch of stuff I don't want to explain, final boss Super Mecha Sonic....


Yes, it has a story. It's probably the most in depth pre-SA story. But it's nowhere near as good as the newer Sonic games' stories. Besides, a story is boring if there's no dialog.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok so Mario 1,2,3, Zelda 1, Metroid, and a ton other great games are boring just because they lack a in depth story and dialog.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> They should pretty remove every character but Sonic,Dr. Robotnic(NOT THE NAME EGGMAN!) Tails, Knuckles, Maybe Amy, and Maybe Shadow. IMO
> 
> Oh and Tye i have a question, Did you like the game shadow the Hedghog? You better say no for this one atleast.


I was expecting a awesome game because of how awesome Sonic Adventure 2 was, I was looking forward to it, big disapointment. I did like the option of being good and evil though, my favorite is the one where Shadow decides to kill black doom and rule the world on his own.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggman has _always_ been called "Eggman" in Japan. For whatever dumb reason, SOA decided to go with the name "Robotnik". Finally, in Sonic Adventure, SEGA compromised and made his official name be Dr. Ivo "Eggman" Robotnik.

And, yes, I _did_ like Shadow the Hedgehog. One of my favorites. I didn't really care for the guns, but I loved the Chaos Control and Chaos Blast, and the story and gameplay was great.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then there's something wrong with you. You can't just ignore so many key games just because you don't like them! What if you were to do that with Zelda? "Hmm...I didn't like Ocarina of Time, so I'm not considering it canon." IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather play 3D games with dialog than NES classics. They're just...boring to me. I'm not saying they're not good, though. They're some of the greatest games ever made!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the only ones of the newer games that are made by the real SEGA in Japan are Secret Rings and Black Knights, all the other ones are made by different random Sonic Teams in america and other places.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know Sonic 2, 3 and Knuckles were all made in America right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a horrible excuse. Look at how many different developers make Nintendo games! HAL, Flagship (Capcom), Game Freak, Rare, Camelot... Many Nintendo games are made by different developers! That doesn't make them not canon! The Oracle Zelda games were developed by Flagship. Does that make them not canon?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's that, too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secret Rings.
The Black Knight.
Unleashed.

Examples of bad storylines.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Shadow and 06.


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unleashed is pretty awesome... On Xbox360 or PS3  T_T 

I dont know about Black Knight

And Shadow the Hedgehog looks awesome


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked all of those...<small><small>except Sonic '06.</small></small>

There's nothing wrong with them. Hey, they have way better stories than the Genesis games.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stories of the Genesis games really don't matter though, they were never intended to be anything big.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather play a game with little or no story line than a game with a story line like any of the new sonic games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because the Genesis games are straight forward. No stupid sidequests. No talking to the stupid townspeople for some stinking pieces of information. 

06 Stunk.
Shadow was alright.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes them so bad to you? I love them...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Shadow was a good game, not great but it wasn't terrible, the story is absolutely terrible, random aliens that have never been mentioned before ever appear and you find out THEY created shadow? Not only that but the whole multiple ending things is terrible, the only ones I liked are the one where Shadow decides to destroy earth to bring justice to humans and the one where he kicks Sonics ass and says he's the greatest hedgehog.
I dislike the whole black arms thing and also, in SA2 Gerald created the Eclipse Cannon to destroy mankind but then you learn he created it to save it? Either he made the eclipse cannon before he went insane or it's a major plothole, I also hate the final ending, shadow decides to forget his past and maria? I hate that, he's supposed to be getting revenge for Maria not saying "KTHNXBAI *throws picture of her away*"

And the 06 story was even worse, I can't really say that the storybook games' stories are that bad, but they're not good either.
As for Unleashed, i'm *censored.3.0*ing tired of Eggman summoning great monsters to try to rule the world, it never bodes well for him (Chaos, Shadow, Dark Gaia, the list goes on) I'd much rather see Eggman as the main bad guy not some random monster from the center of the earth that only appears once in the game.
I also dislike chip, that should've been Tails being his partner like the old days not some Navi/Chihuaha inbred.


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

CHAOS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

This is my idea.

Sonic The Hedgehog 4
Console: Wii
Graphics: Classic 2D
Gameplay: Classic Sonic Gameplay with New In-game powers, new power-ups (Like Sonic Adventure 2)
Playable Characters: Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Shadow, Omega, Eggman
Main Enemy & Final Boss: Eggman (Can be used after beating him with a certain requirement)
Emeralds: Gotten through special stages, ability to turn into super sonic mid-stage with all like classic games, ability to turn into Hyper Shadow, Super Tails, super Knuckles, Omega Gamma B3 (Fake xd) and Golem Eggman
Chaos Emerald Shards: Found in Knuckles levels
Difficulty: Ability to change from easy, normal, and hard
Music: Old Genesis-like Music, with updated music from the newest sonic games
World Select: Ability to select stages after beating them so you can retry to get special stages.
Number of stages: 50
Gimmicks (Like sword, werehog, etc.): Sword and werehog unlocked after beating game on hard


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> This is my idea.
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog 4
> Console: Wii
> ...


Normal chaos emeralds wouldn't turn shadow into Hyper Shadow. He would turn into Super Shadow.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid SA2B, you lied to me!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Shadow was a good game, not great but it wasn't terrible, the story is absolutely terrible, random aliens that have never been mentioned before ever appear and you find out THEY created shadow? Not only that but the whole multiple ending things is terrible, the only ones I liked are the one where Shadow decides to destroy earth to bring justice to humans and the one where he kicks Sonics ass and says he's the greatest hedgehog.
> I dislike the whole black arms thing and also, in SA2 Gerald created the Eclipse Cannon to destroy mankind but then you learn he created it to save it? Either he made the eclipse cannon before he went insane or it's a major plothole, I also hate the final ending, shadow decides to forget his past and maria? I hate that, he's supposed to be getting revenge for Maria not saying "KTHNXBAI *throws picture of her away*"
> 
> And the 06 story was even worse, I can't really say that the storybook games' stories are that bad, but they're not good either.
> ...


How can you say Shadow the Hedgehog's story was crap? It explained his past! And none of the multiple endings are canon, you do know, right? Just the final ending.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You need Super Emeralds to go Hyper.
2. If he went Hyper there'd be two of him and he'd be flashing all the colors of the emeralds.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2009)

I hated Shadow the Hedgehog. I mean srsly, Sonic with guns? And plus, Black Doom is just random... I like the multiple story idea...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Shadow transformed into SUPER Shadow in SA2, not HYPER Shadow.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know they aren't canon, but some of them deserved to be Canon, and it doesn't explain his past, Sonic Adventure already did a good enough job with that without adding stupid stuff like the black arms.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SA2 didn't explain crap. How did Gerald manage to create an immortal creature? And how was he able to use Chaos Control? And other questions. Sonic Heroes, Sonic Battle, and Shadow the Hedgehog filled in all of those answers.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some questions are better left unanswered.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unanswered questions frustrate me. Very much. Not knowing the official Zelda timeline makes go INSANE!!


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with making sonic better?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read what you're quoting.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Admit it. You guys want a mega-fail rehash.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.........good times....


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

i wunt mai shadow


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2009)

I want Tails Doll back ...

<big>_*Sonic the Hedgehog: The Forgotten Legend. *_</big>


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL. IMO, Sonic died when he went 3D. Therefore, SEGA can't save Sonic anymore.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Let me post my opinion.

2D sonic games were okay, but repetitive. Sonic 1, 2, 3? My thumb is in pain from holding the right button on the d-pad, and occasionally pushing left. Fun.

3D sonic? Joysticks, motion control, awesome graphics. I prefer 3D sonic. Yes, I'm a bad person who deserves to die for not agreeing with your ideas. I'm a sonic fan. The 2d sonic games were fun. The first time. And occasionally, I will get the crave to go through GHZ, but that doesn't mean I'd jizz myself every time someone said they prefer the 3D games. 3D games simply have more replay value. Sonic Adventure? Amazing. Sonic Adventure 2? Even better. Shadow The Hedgehog? Get over it. Sonic Unleashed? You can't tell me you havent played at least one stage in this game less than twice, because you know it was fun. 

But then come the people stuck in 1995. They want a complete rehash of Sonic 3. 2D graphics, "fast" running, and thumb numbing. Right. 

Special stages? No. _Hey kids? Want epilepsy? COME TO THE SPECIAL STAGE! Don't forget your meth!_

But seriously. I think the Black Knight was awesome. It contained Sonic running fast + a sword. Secret Rings? Who cares about the storyline? The stages were cool. My point is, *some* people here base their opinion on what shouldn't count. 

Sonic and The Secret Rings. Stages, amazing. Did I even pay attention to the storyline? Nooooo. Sonic Adventure? Didn't even pay attention. Just get me to the action. Sonic Unleashed? The stages were stunning. The graphics, amazing. Even on Wii. Werehog stages I'll admit have their on/off moments. But I think the opinion should count on the gameplay, something that a video game is. *If I wanted a storyline, I'd read a book.*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> I think there's no going back now, SEGA has absolutely DESTROYED sonic, if anything, they should just lay him to rest.
> 
> R.I.P. Sonic the Hedgehog - Sonic Adventure (Fixed)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like sonic, but they just keep milking the franchise with crap games. >__<


Sonic was fun if you had a gamecube or a genisis, but all of the other games are sucking. Starting with Heroes. Poor control. Sega's all like "LET'S ADD THREE CHARACTERS AT ONCE TO SCREW PLAYERS AND GIVE THEM EVEN MORE TROUBLE TO DEAL WITH!" 

Then they went all GTA with Shadow. Gave Sonic a board and let him float and race. Make a new game where you only make sonic jump and move left and right. OH NOW LET'S MAKE HIM A WEREHOG AND DO WHAT THEY DID IN LEGEND OF ZELDA! NO WAIT! NOW LET'S GIVE HIM A SWORD!  

-_-" Fail Sega


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I want Tails Doll back ...
> 
> <big>_*Sonic the Hedgehog: The Forgotten Legend. *_</big>


Tails Doll = Never coming back


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Kiley (Apr 23, 2009)

Sega screwed sonic for good


Choas?where!?!?


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

I liked Sonic Heroes.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> I liked Sonic Heroes.


You're the only one...

...

Except maybe for Tyeforce...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Let me post my opinion.
> 
> 2D sonic games were okay, but repetitive. Sonic 1, 2, 3? My thumb is in pain from holding the right button on the d-pad, and occasionally pushing left. Fun.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lot of people liked Sonic Heroes. Not everyone thinks like you, you know. There are a lot of people who love the new Sonic, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked sonic heroes. team blast was cool. I just hated the last boss cuz it was so random. >_>


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point proven

Oh, 3 people, my bad


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually, i'd like old characters like Tails Doll to come back instead of them adding useless ones like Silver, and I liked Sonic Heroes too, but the only interesting teams are Team Sonic and Team Dark.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with that Team Rose and Chaotix weren't necessary.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> I agree with that Team Rose and Chaotix weren't necessary.


Team Chaotix, Big, and Omega were just filler characters. If they wanted to bring Team Chaotix back, they should've given them their own new game, Big is the only character from the Sonic Adventure era that was just uneeded, and I guess Omega isn't that bad, but I would've preferred Gamma to return instead.
And Amy and Cream are nice characters I guess, but they just don't seem all that interesting.
This is what it should've been.
Team Sonic
Sonic, Tails, Knuckles
Team Dark
Shadow, Rouge, Gamma (Or Chaos)
Team Robotnik
Metal Sonic, Mecha Knuckles, Tails Doll
Gamma could've even worked on Team Rose since he had a obvious bond with Amy in SA.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

No Tye. He's right. Let's stop fighting.

We like 3D sonic, and so, we should jump in a hole and die. We should sacrifice our own lives in hopes SEGA will take it as a message to make flat, repetitive, 2D Sonikku. 

Actually, Skeeter. Would you mind crucifying us for our beliefs? Because god knows we SOOO deserve it for loving 3D Sonic.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 23, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be the 4th person


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

King i'm not saying 3D fans should just go in a hole and die, SEGA should work on satisfying both fans, not just one side, you've gotten a ton of 3D games these past few years, the classic fans want their share of classic besides Sonic Rush.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAMMA IS DEAD.

And I'm glad they brought Big back. I liked him.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though I hate to admit it, he's right yu know.

Sonic Heroes is considered canon, apparently.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Sonic Adventure. Gamma died in Sonic Adventure. He was rebuilt as Chaos Gamma in Sonic Battle, but that was after Sonic Heroes.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know.

I was saying that because it's considered canon, they couldn't have ever added Gamma.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. Yeah, that's why they added Omega. I like Omega, anyway.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Omega's cool. 

But we need moar characters like GLaDoS


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Omega's cool.
> 
> But we need moar characters like GLaDoS


Who?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he did was fish. That's why I hated his levels.

And I liked Heroes.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played it, but Glados was in Portal.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked his personality (or lack there of XD).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"LOL FROGGY, WHAR R U?"

Honestly?  <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like comic relief characters, lol. And I felt bad for him. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tails already was a comic relief character, play Sonic 2 and watch him die over and over and fly through walls.
A team Robotnik still would've been a great idea, see the story from Metal Sonic's perspective.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tails already was a comic relief character, play Sonic 2 and watch him die over and over and fly through walls.
> A team Robotnik still would've been a great idea, see the story from Metal Sonic's perspective.


Yeah.

Also:

"Hey, what are these spiked bombs? I should probably investigate them. With my face."

http://theslackerz.com/index.php?nav=Comic&Page=46


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate Tails so much in Sonic 2.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could never get the Chaos Emeralds because of him.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

all they need to do is take out the plots that include real looking people with swords and crap and put Chao back in


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> all they need to do is take out the plots that include real looking people with swords and crap and put Chao back in


Hey, Sonic and the Black Knight was great. Did you even play it? The sword didn't slow Sonic down at all. In fact, it was one of his fastest games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just played Shadow again for no reason, and did you know, you get to be Shadow and the White Ninja (Katana).
And yes, if they just brought Chao back i'd be happy.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that may be but it's not the sonic we all love 

sonic never needed weapons


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ the comic.

IMO, i didn't really mind Tails... Mostly cuz my bros controlled him and killed Robotnik while i just sat back and watched.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I just played Shadow again for no reason, and did you know, you get to be Shadow and the White Ninja (Katana).
> And yes, if they just brought Chao back i'd be happy.


Now I'm in the mood to play Shadow, dammit. Ugh, I really wish my GCN memory card wasn't stolen...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's using it because he's in Arthurian times. That's how they roll. (lol)


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sonic can destroy robots with no weapons, but can't handle knights without a sword? =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has to use a sword. He's _the_ King Arthur, after all!


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently

i also want a variety of character like in SA2B fast paced to medium to slow it was great!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

Everything makes sense now.
Apparently the main head of Sonic Team left after Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Everything makes sense now.
> Apparently the main head of Sonic Team left after Sonic Adventure 2.


So that's why Sonic's a Werehog ...

The rest of the Sonic Team is uncreative.
*THEY NEED MY HELP.*

<small>(Along with Mega.)</small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

If SEGA wants to satisfy 2D and 3D fans they should go with what they were going for in Sonic Unleashed with the 3D to 2D daytime levels, no werehog, and playable characters besides sonic.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If SEGA wants to satisfy 2D and 3D fans they should go with what they were going for in Sonic Unleashed with the 3D to 2D daytime levels, no werehog, and playable characters besides sonic.


I'm cool wiht a few more of those.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If SEGA wants to satisfy 2D and 3D fans they should go with what they were going for in Sonic Unleashed with the 3D to 2D daytime levels, no werehog, and playable characters besides sonic.


That don't include the following:

Rogue
Omega
Gamma
SILVER
BLAZE
Chip
Werehog
Sonic + Sword
Big
Whatever other useless characters like Tails Doll are left


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate silver with a passion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I. 

I mean seriously, a hedgehog from the future with psychic abilities?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 25, 2009)

Sonic and Sega are still around..?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 25, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Sonic and Sega are still around..?


yaiknorite
Sega should just find new ventures and let Sonic die.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 25, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, no *censored.3.0*ing kidding.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't Shadow. It's just his game where he wields...guns...yeah sure Sonic uses super speed but Shadow gets guns. Seriously What the hell :I


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 25, 2009)

Shadow the Hedgehog was Sega's *censored.2.1* attempt at making their franchises appeal to a 'more mature' audience.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 25, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Shadow the Hedgehog was Sega's *censored.2.1* attempt at making their franchises appeal to a 'more mature' audience.


Agreed. What were they thinking? That kids will buy a game with a hedgehog and a gun? <_<


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 25, 2009)

If they want to save sonic they should put him out of his misery and hang him


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To any kid, a game with a gun in it is awesome until they play it.


----------

